# 480 Watt genug für Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC



## Hias_147 (1. Februar 2015)

*480 Watt genug für Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC*

Ich würde von einem Bekannten relativ günstig eine gebrauche Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC bekommen, nur weiß ich nicht ob mein Netzteil mit 480 Watt noch genug Saft dafür liefert. Um genau zu sein ist es das be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM Gold.

Restliches System:
Xeon E3-1231v3
Thermalright Macho 120
2x 4GB 1600Mhz RAM
256GB Crucial MX100 SSD; 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
ist sonst noch etwas für den Stromverbrauch relevant?

Grundsätzlich müsste ein 480W NT ja für die R9 290 reichen, aber bei speziell dieser von Sapphire bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so sicher wegen der hohen Übertaktung und der wuchtigen Kühlung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2015)

Das E9 gehört zu den besten Netzteilen, die man so bekommen kann, d.h. die 480W sind erstens etwas "untertrieben" und eine sehr konservative Angabe und zweitens werden die auch zuverlässig gebracht. Das Modell hält mit nem günstigen 550-600W-Modell locker mit. Es ist auch sehr effizient, d.h. wenn der PC zB 350W braucht, wird das Netzteil vlt 390W verbrauchen - mit einem nicht effizienten sind es schnell mal 420-430W. 

Und die R9 290 Tri-X verbraucht nur für sich vielleicht wenn es hochkommt 270-280W, siehe auch hier Sapphire Radeon Tri-X R9 290X OC im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 14) - HT4U.net   Der Rest vom PC braucht bei voller Last vielleicht 110-120W, das wäre typisch für nen Haswell-PC. Das reicht dann also in der Summe aus. Generell kann man sagen: wenn ein gutes NT wie das E9 die nötigen PCIe-Stecker hat, reicht es locker für jede Karte, die nicht mehr als diese Stecker benötigt.


SOLLTE es doch bei Last Probleme geben, dann kannst Du den Takt der Karte auch ein wenig runtersetzen.


----------

